# I think I need more stuff



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

For over a year of two I have been slowly gathering stuff and I think I need more stuff.













































































































Bottles with no labels are mainly fall out removers, kkd wheel cleaner, g101, TARDIS and the like.

I need more polishing pads, gtechniq c5, panel wipe and exo. I don't think I need more but I'm always after a bargain 

Ryan


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Forgot these.

















.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, I think you're sorted for now


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

:thumb: Well that's a start at least, when are you going to get serious?

Looked at the photos and thought I had been burgled 

Nice collection 

PyRo


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh you have got it bad ...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah you do.SJ.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I have got it bad but believe it or not most if not all of it gets used in one way or another  I also want one of those Karcher under chassis cleaner  then I think I'll need a bigger one of these.










Only the bad side of this is that it's where I keep my spare wheels. Currently my alloys are in there waiting for money to clear from Ford then off to lepsons they go. Then my steelies will go into hiding. They will get refurbished too.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: the bike shed... And the bikes have to sit outside :thumb: :thumb: 

I like your style!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You don't need more stuff - what you need is someone to hide your credit/debit card(s). :lol::lol:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice, it can get addictive!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep bike lives under a scooter cover. I'm trying to buy a decent steam cleaner but the only I'll be able to get it passed management  is if I was to say it will be used for the house too. But that means I'll get tasked with cleaning that too  lol.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah well I like a bit of a collection. Got to have something to spend my money on.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

footfistart said:


> Yeah well I like a bit of a collection. Got to have something to spend my money on.


Its a hobby and its about enjoyment :argie: :buffer: :argie: :buffer: :argie: :buffer: :argie: :buffer:

You don't have to justify it to yourself or anybody else. :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Exactly my point and also it gives the Mrs something to man about too. Why won't tou spend that much on me


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

footfistart said:


> Exactly my point and also it gives the Mrs something to man about too. Why won't tou spend that much on me


 My response to the other half usually is : "_if you are going to try to lecture me about spending stupid amounts of money on a small bottle of something which is very similar to something I already have, then lets go into the bedroom and examine your collection of smellies and soaps shall we ? _" 
:devil:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I rest my case. I have just got my self a steam cleaner to add to the collection. So at least she can also use it. Keeps her entertained.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Got my steam cleaner .

Need to spend a few quid on it (attachment wise) and seal replacement and a way we go  next to buy is some dlux for y alloys when they come back from refurbishment end of next week .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

If you don't need anything you can send them to my humble home,accepted gratefully.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Christmas is coming .

That came early for me today.










Also a couple of attachments for my bargain Karcher steam cleaner


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

footfistart said:


> Yep bike lives under a scooter cover. I'm trying to buy a decent steam cleaner but the only I'll be able to get it passed management  is if I was to say it will be used for the house too. But that means I'll get tasked with cleaning that too  lol.


Build a tunnel if it worked for pele and steve McQueen in fact didn't he end up a similar box. :lol:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Got new toy! 18 pound Karcher under chassis cleaner brand new from b&q.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

must admit I couldn't be arsed with all those bottles rattling about in my garage. ive got enough crap in there already  I just see pound signs when I look at it all and think it could be spent on something else  no not perfume, shoes or soap... cocaine and hookers though, theres a thought!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Waxybox 23 arrived today


----------

